# problème d'espace disque pour utiliser bootcamp



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

je tente désespérément d'installer windows sur mac par le biais de l'assistant bootcamp 
sans succes... ;(

J'ai trouvé un sujet similaire a mon probleme et j'ai suivi etape par etape les conseils 
de macomaniac  en tappant les commandes a inserer sur le Terminal 
mais sans resultat.. Merci de votre aide , Crlt , Sam


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Bonsoir *samtoulouse*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur CoreStorage* si présent > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->

dans cette page de MacGé > presse le bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ici : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

```
Last login: Thu Jun 27 18:03:07 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              188.6 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.0 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS WinInstall              31.5 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +196.3 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Thunderbird             196.3 MB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk4

macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```



macomaniac a dit:


> Bonsoir *samtoulouse*
> 
> Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->
> 
> ...


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

Yes c'est fait je t'ecoute pour la marche a suivre.

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Je vois que le volume de démarrage *Sans titre* est en format *apfs*.*188 Go* d'occupation.

Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


qui liste d'éventuels *snapshots* (instantanés du volume - rétenteurs d'espace disque)

Est-ce que tu obtiens un retour ?


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que le volume de démarrage *Sans titre* est en format *apfs*.*188 Go* d'occupation.
> 
> Passe encore la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


Malheureusement aucun retour  

```
Last login: Thu Jun 27 21:32:02 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Aucun *snapshot*. Alors il va falloir enquêter sur la taille des dossiers dans le volume *Sans titre*. Mais la commande qui effectue cette mesure --> est boquée d'accès sur certaines localisations si le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est activé.

On s'informe donc d'abord du statut du *SIP*. Passe la commande :

```
csrutil status
```


qui affiche le statut du *SIP*

Poste le retour.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Aucun *snapshot*. Alors il va falloir enquêter sur la taille des dossiers dans le volume *Sans titre*. Mais la commande qui effectue cette mesure --> est boquée d'accès sur certaines localisations si le *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) est activé.
> 
> On s'informe donc d'abord du statut du *SIP*. Passe la commande :
> 
> ...


Voici le retour avec peu d'info 


```
Last login: Thu Jun 27 21:47:39 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ csrutil status
System Integrity Protection status: enabled.
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

samtoulouse a dit:


> Voici le retour avec peu d'info
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ou plutot le sip est dit enabled soit activé je suppose... j'essaie de m'instruire par ton biais


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Oui : *SIP* activé.

----------

Pour désactiver le *SIP* > redémarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées de l'écran noir => à la  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > *Menu Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Lance-le et passe la commande :

```
csrutil disable
```


qui désactive le *SIP*

Cela fait > quitte le Terminal > va à : *Menu*  > *Disque de démarrage* > sélectionne *Sans titre* > redémarre dessus.

----------

De retour dans ta session > passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide

la commande mesure (en *Gi* = *gibibytes* : base 2) les objets de 1er rang du volume de démarrage (fichiers ou dossiers / visibles ou cachés). Elle est très lente d'exécution : attends le retour de l'invite de commande : *macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$* en signal de fin.

Poste le tableau dans une fenêtre de code.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : *SIP* activé.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Desole je ne parviens pas a comprendre ou dois je presser les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) plutot a quel moment ? ;(


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Tu vas à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran : *Menu*  > *Redémarrer*. La session se ferme > lorsque l'écran est devenu noir > tu presses alors les 2 touches *⌘R* => jusqu'à l'affichage de la .


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Oui : *SIP* activé.
> 
> ----------
> 
> ...


Yes j'y suis arrivé !! voici le tableau 


```
0B    /.HFS+ Private Directory Data
1,0K    /home
447M    /usr
289M    /.Spotlight-V100
1,0K    /net
8,0K    /.DS_Store
  0B    /.PKInstallSandboxManager-SystemSoftware
2,5M    /bin
  0B    /installer.failurerequests
  0B    /Network
1,0M    /sbin
  0B    /.file
  0B    /etc
  0B    /var
2,8G    /Library
  0B    /.Trashes
10G    /System
4,0K    /.OSInstallerMessages
4,0K    /.fseventsd
3,8G    /private
93M    /.DocumentRevisions-V100
  0B    /.vol
146G    /Users
11G    /Applications
5,0K    /dev
19M    /Volumes
  0B    /tmp
  0B    /.dbfseventsd
  0B    /cores
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sudo find -x / -d 1 -regex '.*[^\.\].*' -exec sudo du -shx {} +
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Je comptabilise *174,5 Gi *= *188 Go* de fichiers. Ce qui correspond à l'occupation des blocs.

Il n'y a aucune hypertrophie de taille des dossiers-Système. Le seul dossier conséquent est *Users* (Utilisateurs) : *146 Gi* = *158 Go*.

On va enquêter sur les sous-localisations de *Users*. Passe les 2 commandes :

```
sudo du -sh /Users/*
sudo du -sh ~/*
```


la 1ère mesure (en *Gi*) les dossiers contenus dans *Users* ; la 2è les sous-dossiers de ton dossier de compte *samirkorriche* (commandes assez lentes encore).

Poste les retours.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je comptabilise *174,5 Gi *= *188 Go* de fichiers. Ce qui correspond à l'occupation des blocs.
> 
> Il n'y a aucune hypertrophie de taille des dossiers-Système. Le seul dossier conséquent est *Users* (Utilisateurs) : *146 Gi* = *158 Go*.
> 
> ...


Parfait voici les 2 resultats , dans l'attente de ton retour 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sudo du -sh /Users/*
Password:
4,0K    /Users/Guest
1,7M    /Users/Shared
978M    /Users/houhou
145G    /Users/samirkorriche
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sudo du -sh ~/*
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Applications
4,6G    /Users/samirkorriche/Desktop
7,9M    /Users/samirkorriche/Documents
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Dossiers Syncplicity
80M    /Users/samirkorriche/Downloads
3,4G    /Users/samirkorriche/Dropbox
1,5M    /Users/samirkorriche/Dropbox (Ancien (1))
3,2G    /Users/samirkorriche/Dropbox (Ancien)
116G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library
1,9G    /Users/samirkorriche/Movies
269M    /Users/samirkorriche/Music
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Pictures
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Public
4,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/contenta-converter.log
16G    /Users/samirkorriche/iCloud Drive (archive)
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

C'est le dossier Bibliothèque (graphiquement invisible par défaut) qui se taille la part du lion dans ton dossier de compte -->

```
116G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library
```


*116 Gi* = *125 Go*

On enquête à son sujet. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
```


qui mesure (en *Gi*) les sous-dossiers de la Bibliothèque

Poste le tableau retourné.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est le dossier Bibliothèque (graphiquement invisible par défaut) qui se taille la part du lion dans ton dossier de compte -->
> 
> ```
> 116G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library
> ...


D'accord voici le retour 


```
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/*
Password:
1,3M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Accounts
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Scripts
90G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support
5,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Assistant
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Assistants
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Audio
2,7G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Caches
5,7M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Calendars
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/CallServices
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/ColorPickers
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Colors
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Compositions
849M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Containers
180K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Cookies
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/CoreData
48K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/CoreFollowUp
96K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Dictionaries
1,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Dropbox
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Family
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Favorites
24K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/FileProvider
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/FontCollections
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Fonts
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/GameKit
20K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Google
13M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Group Containers
2,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/HomeKit
88K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Icons
344K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/IdentityServices
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Input Methods
46M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Internet Plug-Ins
68K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Keyboard
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Keyboard Layouts
3,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/KeyboardServices
20M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Keychains
376K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/LanguageModeling
16K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/LaunchAgents
6,7M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Logs
764K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Mail
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Maps
263M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Messages
2,9M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Metadata
498M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Mobile Documents
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Mozilla
456K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Passes
60K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/PersonalizationPortrait
340K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Personas
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/PreferencePanes
2,5M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Preferences
1,8M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Printers
144K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/PubSub
64K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Receipts
38M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Safari
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/SafariSafeBrowsing
568K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Saved Application State
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Screen Savers
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Services
4,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Sharing
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Sounds
12K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Spelling
9,3M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Suggestions
872K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/SyncedPreferences
21G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Thunderbird
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/VoiceTrigger
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Voices
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/WebKit
44K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/com.apple.internal.ck
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/iMovie
76K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/iTunes
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/openvpn
12K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/studentd
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

C'est ici que se concentrent les données -->

```
90G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support
```


*90 Gi* = *97 Go* dans Application Support

On enquête dedans. Passe la commande :

```
sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
```


qui mesurent les contenus de Application Support

Poste le retour.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est ici que se concentrent les données -->
> 
> ```
> 90G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support
> ...


Je te les retourne en 2 fois car message depassant les 5000 caracteres autorisés

```
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sudo du -sh ~/Library/"Application Support"/*
Password:
14M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/AddressBook
58M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Adobe
60K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/App Store
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CEF
244K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryDB
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CallHistoryTransactions
12M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CloudDocs
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CodecPlatform_MMPDec
164K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/ContentaConverter
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CoreParsec
228K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CounterPath Corporation
116K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CrashReporter
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/CyberGhost 5
4,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/DiskImages
128K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Dock
71M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/DrFoneApps
4,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Dropbox
1,4M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Goldenfrog
157M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Google
876K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/HandBrake
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Helper
6,4M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Knowledge
43M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/MediaDownloadKit
71M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Microsoft
24K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AU Daemon
132K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Microsoft AutoUpdate
89G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
342M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Mon Lecteur VOD
4,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Mozilla
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Preview
208K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/PrivateTunnel
7,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Quick Look
12K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Skype Helper
544K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/SyncServices
32K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Syncplicity
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/TeamViewer
284K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Tunnelblick
1,8M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/WAF
244M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/WebEx Folder
1016K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/Wondershare DrfoneTransfer
```


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

voici la suite :


```
0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/accountsd
4,0M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.ProtectedCloudStorage
64K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.TCC
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.backgroundtaskmanagementagent
1,7M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sbd
396K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.sharedfilelist
9,6M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight
32K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.spotlight.Shortcuts
1,1M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.apple.touristd
10M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.imobie.AnyTrans
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/com.wondershare.SafeEraser
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/dmd
16K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/dr.fone
620K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/dr.fone-Transfer
12M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/dr.fone-Transférer
8,0K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/iCloud
128K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/iMedia Converter Deluxe
44M    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/iSkysoft iMedia Converter Deluxe
172K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/icdd
32K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/iskysoft
240K    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/videosubscriptionsd
  0B    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/wondershare
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Voici le pot-au-rose -->

```
89G    /Users/samirkorriche/Library/Application Support/MobileSync
```


*89 Gi* = *96 Go* dans MobileSync. Il s'agit de sauvegardes de téléphone portable.

Une action énergique s'impose ! Je te propose de démasquer graphiquement ta Bibliothèque par le procédé suivant -->

- ouvre une fenêtre du Finder affichant l'espace global de ton dossier de compte *samirkorriche*. Va alors à la barre de menus du Finder : *Présentation* > "*Afficher les options de présentation*" (en bas) => dans la palette qui s'affiche > coche (en bas) la case de l'option : "*Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque*". Un nouveau dossier : Bibliothèque est visible désormais dans ton dossier *samirkorriche*.​
Entres-y > va à : Application Support > MobileSync. Entre dans ce dernier dossier > déplace à la corbeille l'ensemble de ses contenus > vide la corbeille.

Cela fait > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure (en *Go*) l'occupation du volume *Sans titre* démarré

Poste le retour.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

Poste le retour.[/QUOTE]
Navré malgre ma bonne volonté je bloque a l'etape Afficher les options de présentation" (en bas) => dans la palette qui s'affiche > coche (en bas) la case de l'option : "Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque". car justement je n'ai pas ce choix en revanche j'ai presentation par icones ou liste ou colonnes ou galerie 
please quoi faire ?


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Dans le Finder : entre dans le volume *Sans titre* (que je suppose affiché sur ton Bureau) > entre dans Utilisateurs > entre dans le dossier : *samirkorriche* -->

- à ce moment-là > va à la barre supérieure de menus du Finder > *Présentation* et suis mes indications.​


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Dans le Finder : entre dans le volume *Sans titre* (que je suppose affiché sur ton Bureau) > entre dans Utilisateurs > entre dans le dossier : *samirkorriche* -->
> 
> - à ce moment-là > va à la barre supérieure de menus du Finder > *Présentation* et suis mes indications.​


je suis vraiment navré mais je ne parviens pas a suivre tes indications 
voici la capture , je suis dans utilisateur - samirkorriche- ....


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

Quand tu es dans le dossier *samirkorriche* --> tout en haut de l'*écran* du Mac (et pas en haut de la fenêtre affichée) -->

- tu as la barre de menus générale du Finder. Avec les menus :  *Finder* *Édition* *Présentation* *Aller* *Fenêtre* *Aide*​
Sélectionne le menu *Présentation* et enchaîne comme j'ai décrit.


----------



## samtoulouse (27 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand tu es dans le dossier *samirkorriche* --> tout en haut de l'*écran* du Mac (et pas en haut de la fenêtre affichée) -->
> 
> - tu as la barre de menus générale du Finder. Avec les menus :  *Finder* *Édition* *Présentation* *Aller* *Fenêtre* *Aide*​
> Sélectionne le menu *Présentation* et enchaîne comme j'ai décrit.


J'ai beau chercher l'onglet *Présentation dans la barre tout en haut de mon mac ya rien  voici ci dessous 



*


----------



## macomaniac (27 Juin 2019)

La barre de menus affichée est celle de Chrome > pas celle du Finder. Elle devient celle du Finder > si l'application Finder se trouve au *1er plan* (et pas l'application Chrome). *Ferme* Chrome (s'il le faut) > et tu devrais avoir la barre de menus du Finder. Si alors la fenêtre du Finder ouverte est celle qui montre l'espace global de ton dossier *samirkorriche* --> alors tu peux continuer comme indiqué.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

Ah oui effectivement j'y suis arrivé sauf que maintenant je ne trouve pas 
*Afficher le dossier Bibliothèque comme tu peux le voir sur la capture est ce normal ?
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Parce que la fenêtre du Finder ouverte affiche l'espace de ton Bureau. 

Il te faut ouvrir une fenêtre du Finder affichant l'espace global de ton dossier *samirkorriche*.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parce que la fenêtre du Finder ouverte affiche l'espace de ton Bureau.
> 
> Il te faut ouvrir une fenêtre du Finder affichant l'espace global de ton dossier *samirkorriche*.


C'est justement ce que je tente desesperement a faire mais comment faire apparaitre la fenêtre du Finder affichant l'espace global de mon dossier *samirkorriche  ?? Merci*


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

YEEEEEEEEES enfin j'y suis arrivé , voici le resultat de la commande demandée 

```
Last login: Thu Jun 27 22:45:21 on ttys000
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G    92G   157G    38%  775197 9223372036854000610    0%   /
MacBook-Pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

L'occupation du volume *Sans titre* a baissé spectaculairement : de *189 Go* => à *92 Go*. Soit un gain de *97 Go*. Tu disposes à présent de *157 Go* d'espace libre.

On va donc se livrer à un test de repartitionnement (non destructeur) du *Conteneur apfs* --> afin de vérifier si rien n'y fait plus obstacle. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 151g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *151 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *100 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> L'occupation du volume *Sans titre* a baissé spectaculairement : de *189 Go* => à *92 Go*. Soit un gain de *97 Go*. Tu disposes à présent de *157 Go* d'espace libre.
> 
> On va donc se livrer à un test de repartitionnement (non destructeur) du *Conteneur apfs* --> afin de vérifier si rien n'y fait plus obstacle. Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ...


tres bien voicie le retour : 

```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 09:20:10 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 151g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 99 790 438 400 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 150 999 998 464 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 99 656 663 040 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Sans titre was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
error: apfs_root: btn: invalid o_oid (0x0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 150 999 998 464 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49157
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Bon ! - une erreur interne à l'*apfs* proscrit tout repartitionnement -->

```
Checking the fsroot tree
error: apfs_root: btn: invalid o_oid (0x0)
fsroot tree is invalid
The volume /dev/disk0s2 could not be verified completely
```


le *fsroot tree* est la branche de l'*apfs* --> qui est la génératrice spécifique du volume de démarrage *Sans titre*. Elle est invalide. Aucune réparation n'est possible

La solution consiste à cloner les *92 Go* du volume *Sans titre* dans le volume d'un DDE USB. Démarrer sur le clone > supprimer / recréer l'*apfs* du disque interne > cloner à rebours le clone => dans le nouveau volume reformaté -->

- as-tu un DDE USB disponible pour le clonage ?​


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Bon ! - une erreur interne à l'*apfs* proscrit tout repartitionnement -->
> 
> ```
> Checking the fsroot tree
> ...


Salut , je t'avoue que la c'est du chinois pour moi ;( Autant j'ai reussi a te suivre jusqu'a la mais maintenant je suis perdu ;(
j'ai une clé usb de 30 go en revanche je ne comprends pas du tout la marche a suivre pour cloner plus de details seraient le bienvenu


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

En résumé : il est impossible de partitionner pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Il faut reformater *Sans titre* auparavant. Si tu ne veux pas perdre les données contenues dans *Sans titre* --> il faut les sauvegarder en les recopiant (= "cloner") => dans le volume d'un Disque Dur Externe.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> En résumé : il est impossible de partitionner pour créer un volume *BOOTCAMP*. Il faut reformater *Sans titre* auparavant. Si tu ne veux pas perdre les données contenues dans *Sans titre* --> il faut les sauvegarder en les recopiant (= "cloner") => dans le volume d'un Disque Dur Externe.


Ah je comprends mieux mais je n'ai aucun pb de perdre mes donnees contenues dans *Sans titre* ! donc pas de besoin de cloner tout cela dans un DDE , 
isn't it ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Alors si tu es prêt à faire table rase > préparons le terrain. Passe les 2 commandes :

```
sysctl hw.model
sw_vers -productVersion
```


qui affichent l'identifiant de modèle du Mac & la version de l'OS installé

Poste les retours.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors si tu es prêt à faire table rase > préparons le terrain. Passe les 2 commandes :
> 
> ```
> sysctl hw.model
> ...


oui je suis pret a faire table rase  surtout je tiens a avoir windows sur mon mac sans ca je ne peux bosser ;(
voici les 2 commandes 

```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 09:20:12 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sysctl hw.model
hw.model: MacBookPro10,1
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ sw_vers -productVersion
10.14.5
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

MacBook Pro Retina 13" début 2013. OS Mojave -->

- il faudrait que tu démarres sur l'OS de secours (du volume *Recovery*). Car une implémentation de Mojave fait que lors de ce démarrage --> cet OS de secours se trouve cloné à la volée dans la mémoire *RAM* > et le Mac démarré sur ce clone en *RAM* d'OS de secours. L'intérêt de ce dispositif curieux est qu'il permet un démarrage indépendant du disque (sur la *RAM*) > ce qui permet de supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne avant une réinstallation propre.​
- une fois l'*apfs* supprimé et un volume d'accueil reformaté > la réinstallation va consister : *a)* dans le téléchargement des *6 Go* de ressoures d'installation de Mojave > *b)* dans l'installation prorpement dite à partir d'elles.​
=> est-ce que tu es partant pour cette opération ?


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> MacBook Pro Retina 13" début 2013. OS Mojave -->
> 
> - il faudrait que tu démarres sur l'OS de secours (du volume *Recovery*). Car une implémentation de Mojave fait que lors de ce démarrage --> cet OS de secours se trouve cloné à la volée dans la mémoire *RAM* > et le Mac démarré sur ce clone en *RAM* d'OS de secours. L'intérêt de ce dispositif curieux est qu'il permet un démarrage indépendant du disque (sur la *RAM*) > ce qui permet de supprimer l'*apfs* du disque interne avant une réinstallation propre.​
> - une fois l'*apfs* supprimé et un volume d'accueil reformaté > la réinstallation va consister : *a)* dans le téléchargement des *6 Go* de ressoures d'installation de Mojave > *b)* dans l'installation prorpement dite à partir d'elles.​
> => est-ce que tu es partant pour cette opération ?


Oui je suis partant pour cette operation j'attends tes indications "detaillées" si possible vu mon niveau d'informatique qui laisse a desiré


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Je te passe le tuto qui va te permettre d'effectuer ce démarrage de secours > de passer la commande : *diskutil list* > et de poster ici le tableau des disques (vu à partir de ce démarrage) -->

- re-démarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées à partir de l'écran noir => jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe)

une série de micro-disques correspond à des images-disques créées en *RAM* à l'occasion du démarrage en mode *Recovery* > dont les volumes sont montés en lecture & écriture à l'espace de dossiers de l'OS de secours qui leur servent de points de montage. Ce qui permet pendant le fonctionnement de cet OS monté en lecture seule > à des écritures de s'effectuer à l'espace des dossiers où se trouvent montés les volumes des images-disques de la *RAM*. Ces images-disques s'effacent à l'extinction ou au re-démarrage.

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre de photo -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu colles dans une fenêtre de code

Note 1 : si tu ne peux pas poster via le Safari de la session de secours (ça arrive) --> poste une photo du tableau (à partir du commencement = le disque */dev/disk0* ou disque physique interne) - tu as un bouton : "*Transférer un fichier*" en bas de cette page.

Note 2 : dans la session de secours > les applications se lancent en mode "alternatif" et pas parallèle. Il faut quitter le Terminal pour lancer Safari. Vice-versa > quitter Safari pour récupérer l'écran général de la session de secours et pouvoir relancer le Terminal. Aucun redémarrage n'est requis.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je te passe le tuto qui va te permettre d'effectuer ce démarrage de secours > de passer la commande : *diskutil list* > et de poster ici le tableau des disques (vu à partir de ce démarrage) -->
> 
> - re-démarre > les 2 touches *⌘R* (*cmd R*) tenues pressées à partir de l'écran noir => jusqu'à l'affichage d'une  = démarrage sur l'OS de secours. Tu obtiens un écran affichant une fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS*. Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.
> 
> ...



je te retourne la commande en 2 fois limitation de 5000 caracteres l'oblige


```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS macOS Base System       2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Sans titre              91.5 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 48.0 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                509.5 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk3
   1:               Windows_NTFS usb sam                 31.5 GB    disk3s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk4
```


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

```
/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +4.2 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk21

/dev/disk22 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk22
```
[/code]


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
```


respecte tous les espaces libres ; met *"Macintosh HD"* avec les *""* ; le *0* de *disk0* = zéro

la commande efface le disque interne > et reformate un volume *apfs Macintosh HD*

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

Parcontre je suis toujours sur os secours dois je effectuer ta derniere commande toujours en secours ou plutot rallumer le mac normal puis faire la commande ??


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Tu fais tout dans la session de secours.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil eraseDisk apfs "Macintosh HD" gpt disk0
Started erase on disk0
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk0s2 as APFS with name Macintosh HD
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
-bash-3.2#
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Parfait -->

- dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Parfait -->
> 
> - dans la fenêtre des 4 *Utilitaires macOS* > lance l'option : "*Réinstaller macOS*" --> et choisis *Macintosh HD* comme destination lorsque cela te sera proposé.​


Super c’est en cours d’installation il reste 10mn de telechargement


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

samtoulouse a dit:


> Super c’est en cours d’installation il reste 10mn de telechargement


C'est bon mon mac s'est rallumé quelle est la marche a suivre pour enfin avoir windows dans mon mac ? Merci


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Est-ce que tu as ouvert une nouvelle session d'utilisateur ? - si oui > lance le Terminal de ta session > passe la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et poste le tableau des disques --> que je voie la configuration actuelle.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

oui j'ai ouvert une session voici le résultat de la commande

```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 13:03:22 on console
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            23.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS usb sam                 31.5 GB    disk2s1

macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Je vois que *Macintosh HD* n'est occupé que pour *23 Go*. Alors on fait un test de repartitionnement -->

- passe la commande (copier-coller) :​

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 125g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
```


la commande rétrécit le *Conteneur apfs* à *125 Go* > et crée un volume *BOOTCAMP* de *125 Go* en format *FAT-32*

Poste l'ensemble de l'affichage retourné par la commande.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je vois que *Macintosh HD* n'est occupé que pour *23 Go*. Alors on fait un test de repartitionnement -->
> 
> - passe la commande (copier-coller) :​
> 
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 15:26:58 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 125g fat32 BOOTCAMP 0b
Started APFS operation
Aligning shrink delta to 125 790 437 376 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 124 999 999 488 bytes
Determined the minimum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 26 289 897 472 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 124 999 999 488 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
Shrinking partition
Modifying partition map
4096 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk0s3: 245622144 sectors in 3837846 FAT32 clusters (32768 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=64 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=244551680 drv=0x80 bsec=245682176 bspf=29984 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
1 new disk created or changed due to APFS operation
Disk from APFS operation: disk0s3
Finished APFS operation
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Hé ! hé ! --> ce coup-ci : pas de lézard. Repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques --> qui va mettre sous les yeux la nouvelle partition.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 16:27:59 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         125.0 GB   disk0s2
   3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                125.8 GB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +125.0 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            25.2 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS usb sam                 31.5 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +212.3 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Google Chrome           212.3 MB   disk3s2

macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

On voit qu'une partition de *125 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* a bien été créée -->

```
3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                125.8 GB   disk0s3
```


pour remettre à l'état de départ la configuration > passe la commande :


```
diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


la commande supprime la partition *BOOTCAMP* > récupère son espace au *Conteneur apfs* > réaffiche le tableau des disques

=> poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> On voit qu'une partition de *125 Go* avec un volume *BOOTCAMP* a bien été créée -->
> 
> ```
> 3:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                125.8 GB   disk0s3
> ...


Parfait it's done ! je m'impatiente a voir windows sur mon mac  


```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 16:28:01 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil eraseVolume free null disk0s3 ; diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
Started erase on disk0s3 BOOTCAMP
Unmounting disk
Finished erase on disk0
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 125 790 437 376 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 250 790 436 864 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 250 789 408 768 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by newfs_apfs (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.260.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.260.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.260.7) and last modified by
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 124 999 999 488 to 250 790 436 864 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            25.5 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS usb sam                 31.5 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +212.3 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Google Chrome           212.3 MB   disk3s2

macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Il n'y a plus d'obstacle -->

- comme je n'utilise pas moi-même Windows (ni ne l'installe sur mon Mac) > je n'ai pas d'expérience du procédé pratique de son installation. Tu as ici : ☞*Installation de Windows 10 sur votre Mac via l’assistant Boot Camp*☜ (clique le lien rouge) --> une documentation Apple concernant l'installation de Windows-10.​


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

parconte j'ai toujours ce message qui s'affiche 
*Problème avec Bootcamp "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable ???*


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)




----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Le message concerne la clé USB sur laquelle doit être créé l'OS d'installation de Windows -->

- est-ce qu'elle est branchée au Mac ? si oui > repasse la commande :

```
diskutil list
```


et reposte le tableau des disques => que j'examine son cas.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Le message concerne la clé USB sur laquelle doit être créé l'OS d'installation de Windows -->
> 
> - est-ce qu'elle est branchée au Mac ? si oui > repasse la commande :
> 
> ...


oui elle est branchée sur la Mac est peut contenir 31g0
voici la commande

```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 17:23:32 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            31.3 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.6 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.8 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:               Windows_NTFS                         31.5 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     Apple_partition_scheme                        +212.3 MB   disk3
   1:        Apple_partition_map                         32.3 KB    disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Google Chrome           212.3 MB   disk3s2

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            CCCOMA_X64FRE_FR-FR... +5.0 GB     disk4

macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseDisk fat32 WIN mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
```


la commande reconfigure la clé : table *MBR* (= *FDisk_partition_scheme*) > système de fichiers *FAT-32* > nom de volume *WIN* ; puis affiche la configuration actualisée du disque de la clé

Poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Passe la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseDisk fat32 WIN mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
> ...




```
Last login: Fri Jun 28 17:23:34 on ttys000
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$ diskutil eraseDisk fat32 WIN mbr disk2 ; diskutil list disk2
Started erase on disk2
Unmounting disk
Creating the partition map
Waiting for partitions to activate
Formatting disk2s1 as MS-DOS (FAT32) with name WIN
512 bytes per physical sector
/dev/rdisk2s1: 61407904 sectors in 1918997 FAT32 clusters (16384 bytes/cluster)
bps=512 spc=32 res=32 nft=2 mid=0xf8 spt=32 hds=255 hid=2048 drv=0x80 bsec=61437952 bspf=14993 rdcl=2 infs=1 bkbs=6
Mounting disk
Finished erase on disk2
/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *31.5 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 WIN                     31.5 GB    disk2s1
macbook-pro-de-samir:~ samirkorriche$
```


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

La clé est reparamétrée. Tu n'as qu'à relancer l'Assistant BootCamp --> pour voir s'il accepte le volume *WIN* en destination cette fois.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

1ere etape reussi maintenant je rencontre ce pb de partition mac/windows 
peux tu me dire comment doit partager les 2 ?


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Si tu cliques avec le pointeur la perle ronde qui sert de séparateur aux 2 rectangles des partitions --> tu peux (en tenant le clic) déplacer à gauche ou à droite la taille potentielle des partitions. Il te faut au minimum *60 Go* pour Windows. À toi de voir quels sont tes besoins.


----------



## samtoulouse (28 Juin 2019)

macomaniac a dit:


> Si tu cliques avec le pointeur la perle ronde qui sert de séparateur aux 2 rectangles des partitions --> tu peux (en tenant le clic) déplacer à gauche ou à droite la taille potentielle des partitions. Il te faut au minimum *60 Go* pour Windows. À toi de voir quels sont tes besoins.


Yes parfait ! mon mac s’est ralumé sous windows seul hic on me demande la clé d’activation du produit ???


----------



## macomaniac (28 Juin 2019)

Je ne sais pas si Windows-10 est gratuit ou payant (je n'utilise pas Windows). Informe-toi sur le site Microsoft --> s'il faut une licence.


----------

